# new tank / old tank



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Why is it that just when you are about to replace a tank with a new one, the old tank finaly comes togeather and does what you want it to?    :boxing:  (range of emotions)


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It's one of Murphy's Laws - testing your resolve, aggravating and encouraging all at once.


----------

